# Remington Model 700™ SPS™ Buckmasters® Edition



## brkncly (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking about getting a Remington Model 700™ SPS™ Buckmasters® Edition in 30-06 caliber for deer & elk, anyone have one of these and what are your opinions. It seems like a nice rifle with Realtree® Hardwoods® HD™ SPS camo stock and matte black finish. Thanks!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SPS's are good rifles. I have a standard in .22-250 that I like VERY much!

Not as nice as the 700 BDL, the only difference being the stock on the SPS has some to be desired of (easy fix), but barrel/action wise their the same thing.


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Typically you are paying more for a camo SPS as you would for a camo SBE II shotgun. It is the same as the SPS with a different stock. Camo is great but why pay that much more for a stock? I always ask the question of: Why would you get a camo stock to hunt big game when your face isn't covered and you wear blaze orange maybe? It is like the VTR. Do you really need to pay more for a gun that has cosmetic differences based upon the SPS Varmint? The Remington Buckmaster is a great SPS gun. You can chose on your own as far as what looks good and they both shoot the same?


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

For Christmas I bought a Rem 700ADL with a standard black synthetic stock. They don;t really make the "ADL" anymore...but they do....it's just that the barrel justs says "Remington 700" on it.

I handled the cammo 700SPS and didn;t like the action of the bolt. Now, they're probably the same as the other Rem 700's, but it just didn;t seem right to me, it wasn't near as smooth, so I went with the ADL.

I agree that the cammo stock is about $40+ extra, and it'll probably be the only cammouflage item around when you go to shoot it....at the range or in the field. Depending on where you hunt, there may be a requirement for so many square inches of blaze orange to be worn (like on military land in my area for oryx hunting), which kind of nullifies the cammo stock . But if a guy is going to wrap the barrel, and scope, wear full cammo clothing and a head piece, with face paint, then the cammo stock would be nice. They look good anyway.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Can't go wrong with a 700, I have a safe full of them. I don't have much use for the plastic stock Remington uses that is often referred to incorrectly as "synthetic", though.

That's an easy fix as there are many really good after market stocks ( I prefer H-S Precision) and very often the higher quality factory take off stocks are found on that auction website.

I'm LH and a couple years ago I snaked one of my favorite Remington factory stocks (their grey/black laminate) for a magnum contour off that site for a fraction of what it would have cost to get one from the factory (if I even could have). I glass bedded a 7MM Magnum CDL action into that stock, and it's a tack driving beauty...

Also picked up a couple H-S Precisions for about half the cost of new...


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

A great deal, at an affordable price! The "Wonder Child" caliber doesn't hurt one bit, either!! One thing I do agree with, is spend a bit more, if you can, and invest in an HS Precision, Bell and Carlson, or other comparable, aftermarket stock, and then follow the directions in proper glass bedding/skim bedding the action to the stock...or for about $50.00, a smith could do it...Good luck...good hunting


----------

